# Itchy Lab



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anybody have some advice for an itchy lab. Tank itches and scratches so much he has scabs all over his belly and groin. I have tried Benadryl, washing and now the vet wants to change his diet to a prescription food that costs $80 a bag and that just ain't going to happen. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is probably not an inexpensive or easy solution to the problem. 

Changing to the special diet is one of the cheaper options to try. A steroid like prednisone will stop the scratching, but doesn't treat the underlying cause and usually carries a lot of side effects.

There are a number of non-prescription foods for allergy prone dogs, but most are still costly. If nothing else get him on a high quality food and then make certain he does not get any supplemented people food like table scraps.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I am ready to try anything to help him out.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

What are you feeding him now?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If dry skin is the problem, the solution is pretty easy. Just mix some oil (cooking, not motor) in his food at each feeding for awhile and use a generous dose of coat conditioner on him. There is also a dermititis shampoo that's not terribly expensive. If he's got fleas, give him a bath with flea/tick shampoo and thoroughly clean his living area. If he's living inside, get him out ASAP. If he's got food allergies, try a feed with totally different ingredients.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the new tips. He is eating Black Gold in the black bag. The vet also suggested a different food because most have chicken as the major source of protein and something else like fish or others I can't remeber might help. He doesn't have fleas so I will try the oil with the food and then a different food when this bag is gone.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

If the sores are on his belly and groin, it may be a contact allergy. What kind of bedding/ground is he kept on?


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

sometimes dogs are allergic to corn and there is a lot of dog foods that the main ingredient is corn so check that out. My dog is allergic to corn, so we went with a lamb and rice dog food with no corn. We don't have any problems now. It has helped with his skin and coat maybe it might help your dog as well. Hope the problem gets fixed.
James


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am trying all of these and he seems to be getting better. The lamb and rice food sure has given him some nasty diarrhea even after introducing it slowly.


----------

